# New Pit Process!



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Finally, officially ordered the new rig! My previous pit served me well after for 10 years after a 15 year life prior. It was fun seeing a buddy receive it for what I believe will be another 10-15 year life.

The new pit is a long time coming. My wife has listened to me design and ponder bbq pits for too long and I finally was able to get it started!

I'm about 2 weeks out on the build. I'll share pics as become available.


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Here's pit, firebox, and vert smoker


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Looking goodâ€¦!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Gonna be a big'en...

Very nice,

John


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Very impressive and big too! May have to use wheels bigger than lawnmower wheels to move it around the patio.Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

*Almost Final Product!*

Here is the final construction with seasoning and first run. Need to get propane holders, second latch on vertical smoker up top as well.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

nice work.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice.......Who did the build?


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

A guy in onskaska


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Correction:
Onalaska


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawdawg972 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice rig


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Any long term effect on the tires from the heat?


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Bill-
Can't speak to the long term consequences, however I do know careful attention was given to shield the tires from heat.


----------

